# Pegasus Great White Shark and Diver



## DBIHARY (Dec 15, 2004)

Thought I would share a quick image of my build! I thought I had brought better images with me, but must have left them at home. I'll get some drastically better ones later.

The bigest decision in the construction was to use the open mouth or closed. Pegasus provides both in the kit. I opted for the open.

Joining the head to the body proved to be daunting. Putty, wait, sand, repeat.....

So, what does a great white look like? Seems like an easy question to find an answer to right? Unfortunately, almost all pictures are underwater for obvious reason, and colors are not represented well.

One thing that did become apparent is that sharks are usually beat to crap. They have scars, spots, streaks, and dots. I don't know how much is natural and how much is it from crashing through transoms of boats to eat fisherman.

I was able to get patterning off of images. The rest came from shark anatomy websites.

Now getting information on wetsuits was easier! Plus, it had the added benefit of the occasional female.....

The cage is basic, especially the floor. I'm not expecting the mount for the diver to last long.

I replaced the base. The kit includes one for the shark and one for the cage. I typically don't like provided bases. They are just too light.

Neat kit, Dragonslayer is on the "to do" list now!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Yes, we need better pictures! I didn't realize this kit is out already!? Where did you get it from?


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

DBIHARY said:


> Thought I would share a quick image of my build! I thought I had brought better images with me, but must have left them at home. I'll get some drastically better ones later.
> 
> The bigest decision in the construction was to use the open mouth or closed. Pegasus provides both in the kit. I opted for the open.
> 
> ...


how did you get it, ive been waitng forever


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Glad to see a build of this kit. Yes please, better photos would be great, especially of the "weathering" of the shark in all it's scary glory.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

I just called Pegasus hobbies and they told me the kit wasnt out yet. This musst be a test shot that he got.


----------



## DBIHARY (Dec 15, 2004)

Hobby Lobby, last Sunday.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Hmmm its not on any of the wholesale sights like Steven's International.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

djnick66 said:


> Hmmm its not on any of the wholesale sights like Steven's International.


I talked to the owner of pegasus an hour ago. he told me the kits arent out until next year. he said there were some resin test shots , and someone could have gotten one of them, but no retail kits are out for sale til next year


----------



## DBIHARY (Dec 15, 2004)

OK, I'm just having some fun...... 

Jaws, you nailed it. This is a test shot. All I will say is "right place, right time".

The kit was basically press fit together. I disassembled it cleaned it up and built it. No box, instructions, or paint guide!

It is a nice unique kit. I see some great potential for a Orca diorama for someone more skilled then myself!

I'll try to get good pics up tonight as long as nobody bashes my paint skills!

PS: Nobody apprciated my Hobby Lobby, Sunday joke? Geeze, tough crowd!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

DBIHARY said:


> OK, I'm just having some fun......
> 
> Jaws, you nailed it. This is a test shot. All I will say is "right place, right time".
> 
> ...


 
I didn't even get to the open Sunday part..A Pegasus kit at HobbyLobby?
Somebody be fullofit


----------



## DBIHARY (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## DBIHARY (Dec 15, 2004)

As promised!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

I thought I would be more excited about this kit when it was announced. I think this might be the first Pegasus kit that I don't buy......


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I have to buy one so I can kitbash a friggin' laser on it head!


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

What color is a Great White Shark? Uh...ain't it white? :lol:

Now about that paint job....:beatdeadhorse: Nah, ain't nuttin' wrong with your paint skills, looks fine to me!

Good one about *Hobby Lobby *being open on Sundays. :thumbsup: I didn't catch it either. 

HAL9001-


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Ive been waiting for this and the nautilus for a while. With the open mouth, it looks like you can hve it going through the cage to get to Hooper (Jaws ref for those who are dead lol). Might go that route once I get it.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

jaws62666 said:


> ...With the open mouth, it looks like you can hve it going through the cage to get to Hooper (Jaws ref for those who are dead lol). Might go that route once I get it.


Exactly what I was thinking. The cage, and perhaps the figure, would have to be modified/accurized, but it's definitely a good starting point for a Jaws/Hooper diorama.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Cool kit! You've sold me on it.
Thanks for sharing your pics and discussion.:thumbsup:


----------

